# (NE) GRHRCH MH Chocolate Stud



## JHinze (Dec 22, 2005)

GRHRCH REVITT UP'S POWER SURGE MH 

Call Name: Diesel 
D.O.B.: November 26th, 2012 
AKC#: SR76164013 
UKC #: R252-304 
OFA HIP #: LR-211937G24M-VPI 
OFA ELBOW #:LR-EL65610M24-VPI 
CERF #:LR-EYE6459/26M-VPI 
​PRA/PRCD CLEAR 
CNM CLEAR 
EIC CLEAR 

Diesel is a large framed 75lb chocolate male. *He comes from a very unique breeding in which he is the only chocolate dog in his 5 generation pedigree. *His sire is the great CNAFC-CFC-FC-AFC Aces High III and his dam is a HRCH MH female out of NFC-AFC Clubmead's Road Warrior. *Diesel is the perfect outcross to any chocolate bloodline out there. *In three generations there are 5 National Champions and 11 FC or AFC titled dogs. *Diesel is a very calm and lovable dog, but at the same time has a big motor and loves to work. *Diesel is an excellent marker and is very controlled on the line. *He obtained his Hunting Retriever Champion title this past summer and obtained his Master Hunter title in June 2016. Diesel made it to the 4th series of the 2016 HRC Spring Grand in Texas at the beginning of May. *Diesel then came back to the 2016 HRC Fall Grand in Kentucky and passed it!! *He then headed to St. Louis, MO and passed the 2016 Master National. *Diesel just passed the 2017 HRC Spring Grand*and is now a*titled GRHRCH!* He also is qualified for the 2017 Master National and will be running it this fall.* We are very proud of his accomplishments so far and are very excited for his future. *Diesel is only*4 years old and has already accomplished a bunch. *He is also a full sibling to 4 MH, 3 QAA and also the 2013 National Derby Champion (AFC Kirkwood's Ace Of Lonestar QAA) who accumulated 77 Derby points and was also a finalist at the 2017 National Amateur Retriever Championship. *We are very excited for Diesels future and he is currently in training at Flatlander Kennels. Diesel is available for side by side AI, fresh chilled semen and we also have frozen semen available. His stud fee is $1000. You can view more information and a full pedigree at www.lincolncreeklabs.com


----------

